

Why It's Okay to Write Crummy Code - samullen
http://samuelmullen.com/2012/05/why-its-okay-to-write-crummy-code/

======
lscott3
Excellent! I know I have caught myself thinking about this way too much. It
often stops the flow of getting good ideas out the door. I have rewrote
projects 2 or 3 times because I have learned something new and just had to
apply it because that was the most effective way to do it.

